# Hiểm họa làm đẹp "chui"



## nusy (25/4/18)

Nhiều phụ nữ đi nâng cấp nhan sắc đã ôm hận vì tin vào lời tư vấn của cơ sở thẩm mỹ chui, rỉ tai phương pháp thẩm mỹ không chính thống.



​
Trong một lần đi làm đẹp tại một spa ở quận 4, chị T.T.H.N (33 tuổi; ngụ quận 7, TP. HCM) được tư vấn là sẽ dùng chỉ vàng nâng mũi và bảo đảm mũi chị sẽ đẹp như mũi các diễn viên Hàn Quốc. Nhưng không ngờ, chẳng bao lâu sau, mũi chị bị viêm đau nhức kéo dài, nguy cơ hoại tử toàn lỗ mũi.

*Suýt tắc thở, mất mũi*
Sợ hãi, chị N đến Bệnh viện (BV) Thẩm mỹ JW Hàn Quốc nhờ cứu chữa trong tình trạng mũi sưng viêm, đau nhức kéo dài, nhiễm trùng, có những lỗ thủng nhỏ trên mũi, lệch mũi và có nguyên cơ hoại tử. Các bác sĩ đã mổ, bóc tách lấy từng búi chỉ, hút dịch, dùng sụn tự thân tái cấu trúc lại toàn bộ cứu chiếc mũi cho chị.
TS-BS Nguyễn Phan Tú Dung, Giám đốc BV Thẩm mỹ JW Hàn Quốc cho biết, có rất nhiều người tin vào phương pháp nâng mũi không chính thống như nâng mũi bằng chỉ. Loại chỉ spa sử dụng không phải là chỉ như họ đã tư vấn mà là những sợi chỉ thông thường. Do những bó chỉ làm sai quy cách nên phải giật mạnh nhiều lần mới có thể lấy ra được.

Chị N không phải là trường hợp hiếm, bị biến chứng phải nhờ đến các bác sĩ cứu chữa sau khi đi làm đẹp. Chị N.D.A (28 tuổi, ngụ Bình Dương) cũng tìm đến đến BV Trưng Vương (TP. HCM) với lỗ mũi sưng vù, tấy đỏ lan sang cả vùng gần mắt. Tại BV, chị thú nhận trước đó đã đi làm đẹp và được tư vấn tiêm filler (chất làm đầy). Sau khi làm đẹp cấp tốc ở cơ sở này, mũi chị ngày càng sưng đau. Bực mình, chị A quay lại chỗ làm đẹp "bắt đền" và được nơi này trấn an, nói sẽ tiêm thuốc giải cho chị. Tiêm xong, chị càng khóc hận hơn vì tình trạng mũi ngày càng nặng hơn.




_Bác sĩ Bệnh viện Thẩm mỹ JW Hàn Quốc phẫu thuật cứu mũi cho cô gái. Ảnh: NGUYỄN THẠNH_​
Theo PGS-TS-BS Phạm Trịnh Quốc Khanh, Trưởng Khoa Bỏng - Tạo hình thẩm mỹ BV Trưng Vương, chị A bị nhiễm trùng nặng vùng mũi, mưng mủ, ảnh hưởng đến nhiều tổ chức bên trong, rất may là phần da chưa ảnh hưởng. Cho dù phẫu thuật tại BV đã giúp loại bỏ các chất gây nhiễm trùng, điều trị hết tình trạng nhiễm trùng thì mũi của bệnh nhân vẫn sẽ biến dạng, chắc chắn không bao giờ còn được như xưa nữa.

BS Khanh cho hay, đây không phải lần đầu ông tiếp nhận các bệnh nhân gặp tai biến do tiêm chất làm đầy không rõ nguồn gốc. Những bác sĩ chuyên khoa vẫn phải được đào tạo thêm về tiêm chất làm đầy thì mới được thực hiện thủ thuật này. Nó hoàn toàn không đơn giản như mọi người nghĩ. Bệnh nhân trước khi tiêm đều được trao cho hộp chất làm đầy, giới thiệu rõ nguồn gốc xuất xứ, công dụng, giá thành.

*Tự tiêm filler: Trào lưu nguy hiểm*
Theo tìm hiểu của chúng tôi, tiêm filler là phương pháp thẩm mỹ tiên tiến không cần phẫu thuật đang bùng nổ trong cả nước. Filler có thành phần là hyaluronic acid, được dùng để làm đầy các rãnh nếp nhăn trên khuôn mặt, làm đầy cằm, tạo cằm V-line, nâng mũi cao, tạo dáng mũi S-line, L-line, tạo môi trái tim, miệng có khóe cười...

Một ca thẩm mỹ bằng filler được thực hiện trong thời gian khá nhanh (khoảng 15 - 30 phút tùy trường hợp), không đòi hỏi thời gian nghỉ dưỡng lâu, không cần tới "dao kéo". Tiêm filler giá thành lại rẻ nên rất được chị em ưa chuộng. Thế nhưng, ít ai biết rằng, tiêm filler được các bác sĩ đánh giá là phương pháp thẩm mỹ tiềm ẩn nhiều hiểm họa như biến dạng khuôn mặt, tắc động mạch não, mù lòa... thậm chí là tử vong. Nguyên nhân chính là do sử dụng filler quá liều, tiêm nhầm mạch máu, sử dụng filler kém chất lượng, nhiễm trùng do quá trình tiêm không bảo đảm vệ sinh...

Để thực hiện một ca thẩm mỹ tiêm filler không đơn giản như nhiều người vẫn nghĩ. Đặc biệt, cần phải được thực hiện trong môi trường BV, phòng mổ để phòng trường hợp cấp cứu khẩn cấp. Quá trình tiêm đòi hỏi nhiều kỹ thuật của các bác sĩ chuyên khoa dựa trên đặc điểm sinh lý của cơ thể người được thẩm mỹ. Thế nhưng, sử dụng filler, thẩm mỹ bằng filler vẫn được quảng bá tràn lan trên mạng xã hội. Nghe như chỉ cần sau 30 phút thực hiện là từ vịt con xấu xí có thể biến thành thiên nga! Đồn thổi đến mức khiến nhiều người liều lĩnh tìm đến các cơ sở thẩm mỹ không tiếng tăm, các cơ sở "chui" để tiêm làm đẹp. Thậm chí, có chị còn mạnh dạn tìm mua filler để tự tiêm. Số người tự thẩm mỹ bằng filler tại nhà thành công nhanh chóng đã lan truyền qua mạng và hình thành nên trào lưu tự thẩm mỹ ở nhà. Chị P.T.P (ngụ Đồng Nai), một người từng tự tiêm filler cho mình, kể chỉ cần lên trên mạng xã hội như Facebook, YouTube sẽ có đầy các video hướng dẫn kỹ thuật tự tiêm filler.

*"Điều quan trọng nhất khi đi làm đẹp là đừng bao giờ để ai tiêm vào người mình cái gì mà chính bản thân mình cũng không rõ nó là gì, chất lượng như thế nào"* - BS Phạm Trịnh Quốc Khanh lưu ý.

_Nguồn: Guu_


----------

